# Some other random service pics



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

And this was something the Lineman did. I have no idea what it is. The pole climber said something about a neutral.:blink:


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

I guess I'm only cool when I troll! :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Great pics.. but you royally suck on the narration part.. :no:

What are we looking at.. what size service..


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

GO BIG OR GO HOME!:thumbup::thumbup: Nice work!


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

B4T said:


> Great pics.. but you royally suck on the narration part.. :no:
> 
> What are we looking at.. what size service..


It's a new SEPTA substation. For their regional rail trains. It's replacing one built in 1910. For some reason I can't find those pictures. All this equipment is 13.2KV and 4160V.

Unfortunately I wasn't involved with this service. I was installing control equipment. I have like two pics of that, but can you say BORING?! Well, as far as pics go.

From what was explained to me, each breaker protects a set of tracts, I think.
here's a pic of the outside of the new building,








And of a few of the tracks,


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Not boring at all.. thanks for posting.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I never got to see pictures of your control work. I don't think.


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

Here's one of the breakers. These things are like 4ft high,


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> I never got to see pictures of your control work. I don't think.


Eh, there was just a couple of pics from this job.
There was, I think, 3 of these that I mounted,








And a couple of these type things,








The control gig fizzled out before it really got started. I got some pipe racks somewhere for control wires I ran. I dunno where their at, at the moment


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I like it, I'd hire you.


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> I like it, I'd hire you.


Is that all it takes?! You do know who I am right?! :laughing:
And here all a long I thought you were demanding.:laughing:
I used something called a level. Their all the rage these days!


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> Is that all it takes?! You do know who I am right?! :laughing:
> And here all a long I thought you were demanding.:laughing:
> I used something called a level. Their all the rage these days!


Yes scum. :laughing:


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> Yes scum. :laughing:


And all this time I was convinced that I was just some union hack!
I heard Scottsdale is nice in the fall. When do I start?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> And all this time I was convinced that I was just some union hack!
> I heard Scottsdale is nice in the fall. When do I start?


Our next big MC job starts next year :laughing:


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> Our next big MC job starts next year :laughing:


Pffft. I haven't used a pair of roto splits in about 4 years! :laughing:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> Pffft. I haven't used a pair of roto splits in about 4 years! :laughing:


Then it is the time to get it off the shelf and start work on it and be prepared to get couple diffrent size verison some case you will see big arse MC's which I have see it from time to time in France.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

frenchelectrican said:


> Then it is the time to get it off the shelf and start work on it and be prepared to get couple diffrent size verison some case you will see big arse MC's which I have see it from time to time in France.
> 
> Merci,
> Marc


I got a set somewhere. As for the larger size splits, that's all contractor supplied.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> Here's one of the breakers. These things are like 4ft high,


I assume that is a DC breaker that supplies a track?


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> I assume that is a DC breaker that supplies a track?


You know, that's a good question. I asked if the equipment was all DC and the GF on the site said something about it being AC......I dunno, I wasn't directly involved with the service here. I was doing HVAC control work. I wish I would have been involved as it seemed like an interesting project to work on.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> You know, that's a good question. I asked if the equipment was all DC and the GF on the site said something about it being AC......I dunno, I wasn't directly involved with the service here. I was doing HVAC control work. I wish I would have been involved as it seemed like an interesting project to work on.


It must be DC. I only see line and load.


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

retiredsparktech said:


> It must be DC. I only see line and load.


Good point. I never even took notice to it. Good catch. :thumbsup:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

cool..


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I did do little digging of the OP's location and type of railroad and this is a monophase system not triphase or DC by the way it is AC but which voltage they are set at I know the specs chart say either 12 KV or 25 KV 25 or 60 HZ { the 25 KV verison is stragiht 60 HZ }

I will paste the Wilki on this part 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ALP-46

Hope that clear up few more question someone ask about it 


Don.,

Sorry it is pas DC system.,, C'est stragiht AC system. 

Merci,
Marc


----------

